# Presidential Motorcade



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2009)

Ever wonder what those big black SUV's are following the presidential motorcade are for? Watch this! :uhyeah: 
[yt]mqDelOuvJaA[/yt]

So I guess, attacking the president by motorcade isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 24, 2009)

Ecky thump!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh er missus!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 24, 2009)

I ... I ...


I think I'm in love ....


----------



## searcher (Jan 24, 2009)

The M134 has been completely re-done and is a great firearm.   And if Barry gets his way only him and his brownshirts will have anything like this.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that's what Governor Palin uses to take her kids to hockey practice.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sorry I thought this thread was in the study section...never mind

Brian King


----------



## Guardian (Jan 25, 2009)

That is pretty cool, would have been better watching it chewing the living crap out of an object though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Guardian said:


> That is pretty cool, would have been better watching it chewing the living crap out of an object though.


Yeah... I agree... but... but I don't think there's a camera fast enough to catch it all. :lol: 

Shesulsa, if I win the lottery I'll be nice and buy you one okay?

either that or a bar of *chocolate*...


----------



## exile (Jan 25, 2009)

Now imagine the M134 four times that size (maybe more) and you have the Vulcan autocannon, about 1.5 times the length of VW Beetle. Want to see what it can do, fired from a Raptor or a Spectre gunship? Feast your eyes...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2009)

Is that a Vulan or is it a GAU-8?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1Oc-xbpy-OI


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me at how more and more proficient we become at killing one another. 


God help us.

BUT... not what this thread is about eh? 
The mini gun mounted in the SUV of one of the presidental motorcades is just a small part of what's in store for anyone crass enough to try and attack the President that way. 
One wonders about the other vehicles and their capabilities... as well as their defenses. The possibilities bend the mind.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2009)

Aye, it is scary - especially when the 'man' wielding the weapon becomes more and more distanced from those he fights. 

More than anything, I think that is the truly frightening thing because it makes killing a distant, unengaging, thing and that makes it far too easy a thing to get people to do. That in turn makes it far too easy for governments and religions to get people to do it for them rather than for any 'legitimate' self-protection reason.


----------



## exile (Jan 25, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Is that a Vulan or is it a GAU-8?
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1Oc-xbpy-OI



I'm pretty sure it's a Vulcan. But you're right, it's the GAU-8 that's way bigger than the VW, as shown here.

Whoever said that the best anti-tank weapon is another tank had to have been born well before the GAU-8... :erg:



MA-Caver said:


> It never ceases to amaze me at how more and more proficient we become at killing one another.
> 
> 
> God help us.



And you can bet that the next generation of these gatling-type cannons is going to be still scarier and more lethal. It's just hard to get one's mind around that level of violence.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

exile said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a Vulcan. But you're right, it's the GAU-8 that's way bigger than the VW, as shown here.
> 
> Whoever said that the best anti-tank weapon is another tank had to have been born well before the GAU-8... :erg:
> 
> ...


Not for the guys inventing (and improving) those guns.


----------



## searcher (Jan 25, 2009)

For those that wanted to see the M134 in action:




 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiry7ysVA9Y&feature=related



And if you like that:


----------



## Drac (Jan 25, 2009)

I remember one year when the President flew into CLE..I was watching the tunnel where the rapid transit enters the airport...I can never forget that day cause I drew down on a Secret Service agent that came out of the train yards dressed like a bum..We spent the rest of the watch together and when the motorcade passed by he said forget the limo and go for the black van as it had all sorts of goodies including a LARS rockets..


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

I would not be surprised if these are part of the motorcade arsenal as well. 
Promo videos for the Tornado Gernade... an adaptable frag device that can be modified in the field to go bang in 1.5 seconds after pulling the pin. Admittedly the video shows an airsoft version. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5d3wwYZnS8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeDfmXXFJv4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJxHDA41hw0&feature=related


----------



## Guardian (Jan 25, 2009)

You know the more I watched this, the more I realized something, even with all that firepower and such, the man is still exposed to a good sniper.  I wonder if they thought about that.  Weapon doesn't fire with the guy firing it.

Remote control, always a chance for a screw up that way also, but at least no individual to take out.

Still, even if no camera could have caught it, the camera could have caught the damage it did to a wall or car while it was going on, not the actual footage of the bullets leaving the barrel per say.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 25, 2009)

Guardian said:


> You know the more I watched this, the more I realized something, even with all that firepower and such, the man is still exposed to a good sniper.  I wonder if they thought about that.  Weapon doesn't fire with the guy firing it.
> 
> Remote control, always a chance for a screw up that way also, but at least no individual to take out.
> 
> Still, even if no camera could have caught it, the camera could have caught the damage it did to a wall or car while it was going on, not the actual footage of the bullets leaving the barrel per say.


Regarding dignitary protection, especially that of the President of the United States...  Have faith; while someone willing to die to achieve their goal could possibly succeed -- even then, it'd be a challenge.

Among other things (and this has been discussed openly elsewhere), about the only thing left from Cadillac on the President's limo is the logo on the front grill.  The work that the guys and gals on the various protective details do is mind boggling; I know a guy who quit Diplomatic Security Service because he decided he wanted to actually see the house he was paying for more than a couple days every several months!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a lot of brass flowing out there.  Wow.


----------



## searcher (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright here is for all of your remote controlled gun needs:


----------



## exile (Jan 25, 2009)

searcher said:


> Alright here is for all of your remote controlled gun needs:



Somehow, I don't see that APC they've got, the 'Grizzly' or whatever, lasting too long under fire from a GAU-8 30 or Vulcan 25....

From inch-thick armor to chopped liver in a couple of seconds.... brrrrr.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

exile said:


> Somehow, I don't see that APC they've got, the 'Grizzly' or whatever, lasting too long under fire from a GAU-8 30 or Vulcan 25....
> 
> From inch-thick armor to chopped liver in a couple of seconds.... brrrrr.


Well during the inauguration ceremony they were talking about the new limo, saying a lot of features were "top-secret" and such, but they did mention that the side doors were 8 inch thick steel ... now I kinda cock my head at that because I used to work with one inch thick steel... even at one inch a plate the size of a car door, even including a hole for the window, and door latches, etc. is gonna be purty dang heavy. Mentally I multiplied that by 8... umm I don't think so. So perhaps it was a red herring on that. 
You know the glass is more than an inch thick and armored and all that. The doors just so. The underside is undoubtedly armored along with the roof, hood, trunk and the interior. Seats are probably kevlar (or some other new top secret material) lined. Run flat tires and so forth.  
IN the car Obama and whomever are safe. Once they get out however becomes a wholly different story. 

Obama did break a hole in the ceiling against "the man" but I don't think *all *the glass has fallen to the floor.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2009)

*Caver*'s last makes me think that there is an interesting thread to be had about the concept that having a black chap in the 'top seat' taking the starch out of the 'race card'. We'd have to watch it as it could easily get overheated but it is a discussion worth having.


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, wonder if I can find one on ebay.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> *Caver*'s last makes me think that there is an interesting thread to be had about the concept that having a black chap in the 'top seat' taking the starch out of the 'race card'. We'd have to watch it as it could easily get overheated but it is a discussion worth having.


Agreed... it would need heavy moderation... and cooler heads to discuss it out... rationally, intelligently, sensibly... :idunno: 
I'd promise to do MY part.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe the political discussion should move to The Study, and this thread remain focused on the nice shiny rapid fire bang bangs and the tech behind the vehicles?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Maybe the political discussion should move to The Study, and this thread remain focused on the nice shiny rapid fire bang bangs and the tech behind the vehicles?


I don't mind a split off this thread...it'll help maintain focus where it belongs... weaponry of the motorcade/presidential guard... err I mean the SS... ER I mean the Secret Service.


----------



## searcher (Jan 25, 2009)

exile said:


> Somehow, I don't see that APC they've got, the 'Grizzly' or whatever, lasting too long under fire from a GAU-8 30 or Vulcan 25....
> 
> From inch-thick armor to chopped liver in a couple of seconds.... brrrrr.


 

Here, a shipboard version of the Gau-8:




 

And if that is not enough:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OqlTXwLG40&feature=related


Try to beat the railgun.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2009)

Saw these as side additions to the rail gun post.

This one is a high tech version of the spike strip used to slow down cars in chases. Only this sucka stops cars from going any further. Very useful I think for LEO's. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_yjD5N0UM8&feature=related
This one is Simon. A better way to open those stubborn doors... probably better for LEO Tactical units. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89b5p_k_X9Q&feature=related


----------



## Kwanjang (Jan 26, 2009)

Kinda makes me want to Salute!


----------

